# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Trazolan

## willi

Omdat ik de laatste tijd zeer slecht en weining slaap heeft mijn arts trazolan voorgeschreven omdat dit niet verslavend is.
Vroeger werd dit gebruikt als antidepressiva, nu meer als slaapmiddel.
Ik neem een half pilletje een uur voor het slapengaan. Of het echt werkt weet ik nog niet, ik neem het nog maar pas een paar dagen.

Nu is mijn vraag, weet iemand of je van dit medicijn oorsuisen kan krijgen of verergeren. Heb eens gelezen dat je van antidepressiva oorsuisen kan krijgen.
Ik heb namelijk tinnitus en ben bang dat het erger kan worden, en is dit dan blijvend of als ik met het medicijn stop gaat dan het eventueel oorsuisen ook weg?

Stel dat ik dit een jaar neem, half pilletje per dag, moet ik dan ook afbouwen als ik wil stoppen met die medicijn?

Bij slaapmiddelen is er kans op verslaving en gewenning, waarom is dit niet bij Trazolan?

----------


## dotito

Hallo Willi,

Voor zover dat het bekend is werkt trazolan niet verslavend.Trazolan is nl een SSRI behoort tot een andere groep dan de slaapmedicatie.
De benzodiazepine(kalmerende/slaapmedicatie),deze zijn wel verslavend.

Wat betreft het stoppen met trazolan,je mag NOOIT plotseling stoppen.Dat kan je best met overleg met je huisarts doen.Dat moet je geleidelijk afbouwen.Als je plotseling stopt kan je ineens last krijgen van duizeligheid/misselijkheid/enz...

U vraag over de oorsuizen,denk niet dat je dat van trazolan of van een ander AD krijgt,heb dat nog nooit gehoord.Wil je toch zeker zijn,neem anders eens contact met je huisarts op.

En voor resultaat te hebben dat trazolan aanslaagt,zal je toch een paar weken moeten doorzetten.
sterkte en hopelijk kan je snel weer beter slapen.

Ik hoop dat je iets aan mijn antwoord hebt gehad.

Groetjes Do

----------

